# pappipaph's purple problematic paphiopedilum



## pappipaph (Oct 25, 2009)

ok so you asked for pictures. here's what i got! 

a problematic purple paph!

but beautiful and i love every wonderful flaw that is its natural beaty. 

http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/?action=view&current=PA240493.jpg
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/?action=view&current=PA240492.jpg
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/?action=view&current=PA240491.jpg
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/?action=view&current=PA240490.jpg
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/?action=view&current=PA240494.jpg
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/?action=view&current=PA240495.jpg
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/?action=view&current=PA240501.jpg
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj228/pluggsNfunn/orchids/?action=view&current=PA240502.jpg

i had posted another thread about what exactly was my issue with fuzzy,. 

he's stuck and wont finish opening. i've been beating myself up trying to find out what could possibly have happened to cause a holt on his growth. his bloom is about 2 &1/2 months and was a bud in blooms started and half way just stopped. 


these are what i believe to be very good pics of the condition of my purple paph named FuzZy. yes i name all my orchids and frankly everything but my penis. thats tacky. 




k hope someone can help


----------



## paphreek (Oct 25, 2009)

I've never had this exact thing happen to any of my flowers, so this is only a guess. Possibly the flower was too large to bloom properly with only one growth. It is hard to tell without a back view, but is the the dorsal so badly cupped that it can't raise up? My initial impulse would be to rebloom it.

Perhaps someone with more experience could comment.


----------



## British Bulldog (Oct 25, 2009)

*Fuzzy*

Hi 
in actual fact it is not that uncommon. I think if you look the dorcal sepal and the ventral sepal are joined (fused) together.
Personally I would bin it as it may be an annual problem.
It is mainly caused by inbreeding too much. A lot of Maudiae hybrids are made backcrossing into parents and siblings.
Certainly here in Europe many thousands of Maudiae are used as pot plants and flower "deformities" are not infrequent.
If you really love it........................ignore me!!!!!
Paul


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 25, 2009)

sorry, I may not be much help .....
1st stop beating yourself up! It's probably nothing you did.
2nd - take Paul's explanation & now you know why ..... or
3rd - give it another blooming, as Ross recommended. Most of us would probably do this, if it turns out the same way, Paul was right!
4th - WELCOME to the world of orchid growing! We take the good with the bad!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2009)

Good advice, Rose.


----------



## etex (Nov 11, 2009)

Very informative. This is the greatest forum for paph lovers!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with Paul...I have seen similar deformities with complex and multiflorals, where there are conjoined flower parts that prevent the flower from opening. Give the plant another chance to bloom, and chuck it if it happens again.


----------

